# ECM machines; any comments.



## smudger1875 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

Been a member for a bit so time for my first post.

Been looking around for post on ECM machines but can't find much.

Have been looking to get a new machine as am moving to a new place and these machines seem quite well made, equipped and quite good value for money. Has anyone got one or does anyone have an opinion?

Will be starting from scratch so new grinder and all the required paraphernalia so any advice would be greatly received!

As for coffee, I drink all types, espresso, Americano, lungos, cappuccino so...

Cheers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunno have an Expobar myself, which is the value for money option. Can't think of anyone here that has one.

People seem to go for the Expobar Dual for its spec and value or the Alex Duetto for its supposedly better quality.

The Giottos are lower spec but higher quality, and I daresay the ECMs are similar.

My advice, for what it is worth, would be to phone Claudette at Bella Barista. She sells all these machines and will most probably give the an impartial oversight as to the pros and cons of each.

Feedback to us if you do


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe ECM was originally an Italian company that made the Giotto. The company closed and Rocket, run by a New Zealander in Italy, took over making the Giottos and Cellinis (same machines, different case). I think ECMs are basically the same design as the Rocket Cellinis, but made in Germany (I might not have all the details right, but that's more or less the case).

As Expobarista says, the Expobar is better value, the Rockets and ECMs are prettier, the Alex Duetto has the highest spec.

On the other hand, if you are really serious about coffee, in the same price range as the Rockets and ECMs is THIS !


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The Londinium looks great, but as yet it is so new that the only accolades for it are coming from the guy that makes it

I think you probably need to buy one Rolo. How will we ever know if it is any good unless you do?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah, well, very tempting...

anyone want to buy a Cremina?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm waiting the chance to get down to London to try one of the Londinium's out. If they appear as well made as Reiss says, it will probably be my Christmas present to myself.

I doubt that they'll be a problem - Fracino are used to building commercial-grade machines that stand up to some abuse well, and all the components are industry-standard and replaceable by any espresso technician - and there's no reliance on any electronic gimmickry, so it should last a lifetime.

The only real issue that I need to investigate is the overall mechanical sturdiness - I know that Reiss has posted a video about the machine not flexing under use - but I want to put that to the test myself (-particularly when Fracino had flex problems with the early Piccinos).

Sorry to go off topic. My understanding of the ECM/Rocket link is exactly as Rolo's. I think that the last few years of the Italian produced ones showed up some indifferent quality control - but that both Rocket and ECM have that well sorted now and that both are high quality machines.


----------



## smudger1875 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've been struggling to narrow down my options as it is and links to beautiful shiny machines is mot helping!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Expobarista said:


> The Londinium looks great, but as yet it is so new that the only accolades for it are coming from the guy that makes it
> 
> I think you probably need to buy one Rolo. How will we ever know if it is any good unless you do?


I've got one in my kitchen!

It's real, it's beautiful, it is simple to use, it pulls cracking shots and it steams milk beautifully.

I'm putting the LONDINIUM I through its paces and loving every minute of it.

There are a few pictures I have taken on the Londinium Espresso website. More to come later this week.

I'm in no rush to hand the machine back and would love to make this a permanent feature in my kitchen.

I'm glad I have TempTags on my milk jugs as the steaming is so much quicker than other home machines I use. Great texture from the 4 hole steam tip too.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Glenn, how do you control temperature on it? Is it all cooling flushes etc?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll post in greater detail later today. Cooling flushes not required (from what I have experienced so far)

I will be running some temp checks but consistency is good. The group is massive and temperature seems to be well regulated.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Great to hear that you've got hands-on, Glenn.

Are there any issues with the machine flexing when the lever is pulled?

And is the overall quality what we'd all been hoping for?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have not noticed any flexing and the head seems to be rock solid.

Reiss has posted a video here

Overall quality is great. No sharp edges. and plenty of well thought out finishing touches.

I'll pop up a post shortly


----------

